# breathing problems?



## whitney (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi. My puppy is now 8 1/2 weeks old. It seems that when I pick her up she has a hard time breathing. It almost sounds like wheezing but it's not extremely loud. Also I have noticed that she occasionally snores when she's asleep. I was just wondering if I should be concerned. Otherwise she seems completely healthy and has tons of energy. Any suggestions?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

How do you go about picking her up? Hand under the chest only? ...not good. Also use your other hand to support her butt... in fact, that's where the weight bearing should be occurring. Every dog I've ever owned has snored on many occasions... just like people. It would seem that your puppy is acting normally... BUT since you are the one whose actually observing her, if you're concerned, take her to the vet... if nothing else, it should be worth the peace of mind. At the least, you should call your breeder and discuss your concerns.

Good Luck...

EDIT: Come to think of it... hasn't your vet just gotten through giving your pup a thorough physical examination (which includes listening to the heart and lungs)? That's always one of the first things you should do after picking-up your pup from the breeder's... you make an appointment several weeks prior to puppy's homecoming. If puppy has NOT yet been to the vets, I would strongly suggest that you get her over there ASAP. If she has a major medical problem you and the breeder should want to know about it now... it will also provide a 'baseline' with which to guide you if future puppy health problems should arise.


----------



## whitney (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes, I am positive that I am picking her up correctly. I thought about that as well, and I started picking her up more carefully with more pressure on her bottom than her chest. She is scheduled to go to the vet in a few days so I'll just ask about it then. It just seem as if I am hurting her when I pick her up. I had a golden before and she never snored or had this problem so I'm just a little concerned. Thanks for your help though.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well both of our last two dogs snored, even as young puppies... not all the time but often enough. Please post back here after your vet visit... I'd like to know what the vet's evaluation is. With very young puppies you tend to notice every little thing... I'm surprised you haven't noticed how fast your puppy is breathing or how hot she feels. If she is like most, her breathing is quite rapid most of the time and she is a little furnace down below (just feel her inner thigh)... don't worry it will all subside in a month.


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

I've always thought puppies' breathing was very strange! Downright scary sometimes! In my humble opinion, I don't think you have anything to worry about. Like monomer I, too, think it will pass in time.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

We've had many Goldens who snored.Some had deep loud snores and some were down right funny.
Our Golden,Charlie,was the worst.My wife actually asked my DR why I was making so much noise and I had to get my nose and related stuff checked out.
It wasn't ME! It was Charlie.I finally was able to wake her up quietly enough so as to not wake Charlie.He slept on the floor next to my side of the bed and she thought it was me.
I'd give anything to hear that snore again.
We miss you Charlie,until the Bridge,
Shane


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

Rocky snores from time to time. Just today after his walk he took a nap on my lap and in less than 5 minutes he started to snore as I was watching tv. 

He does take a huge breath and make a loud and long exhale out of no where at times too. But I think he's just trying to be silly when he does that because he's been to the vet and they listen to his lungs everytime and say he's fine.

How long have you had your pup for? Maybe she's just a little nervous when you pick her up?


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

When we brought Thunder home at age 9 weeks, when he'd lay down, he'd make a loud snoring noise. The snoring went away 2-3 weeks after we got him. He's now almost 1.5 years old and does snore but not as bad as when we first brought him home.

I suggest you have the vet check his larynx. Goldens can have trouble with it. Our 7.5 year old does.

Cheryl


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Our Thunder snored really loudly when he was little.

Chester has problems with his larynx, which makes his breathing difficult, especially in the heat of summer.

Cheryl


----------



## whitney (Aug 15, 2005)

Molly went to the vet and everything checked out okay. The vet said the snoring and mild wheezing noises were normal for some puppies. She said Molly was actually a very healthy dog. I guess I was worried for no reason. Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

That's wonderful news about Molly!

Give Molly a big hug for me.

Cheryl, Chester, and Thunder


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

GReat news on Molly!!!!! What a relief. :dblthumb2


----------

